# The Wehrle Company - The Dauntless 174



## Jason D. (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi all,
New to the site/forum, and I am looking for some guidance and advise on an old parlor stove.
I was recently given an enamled wood/coal stove, that is in need of some restoration.  Inside the lower door: Dauntless 174; The Wehrle Co, No Newark Ohio 45.  The only internet hit was a 2007 forum post from this site, with very little information.
Any idea what I have on my hands?  Is this worth the time/money to restore (keep in mind, it was free)?  I'm not sure if there are internal parts missing or broken, as I just pulled it into my garage for tear-down, but the externals are all there, and there is very little corrosion.  The outside will clean up nicely, but I am looking for a function piece for a family room renovation.
I can post pictures tonight if it will be of assistance.
Any help is greatly appreciate.
Thanks,

Jason


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome. Yes, please post some pictures. You are in luck. Google brought up several hits and images for me. Here's a link to the history of Wehrle Co. with some interesting facts. They certainly were prolific which makes many of their stoves fairly common:
_The Wehrle Company was the largest stove manufacturers in the world turning out 900-1400 stoves per day. Approximately 2,000 people were employed there with a monthly payroll of over $100,000. The Wehrle Company made stoves exclusively for Sears Roebuck and Company.
_
This site has a very comprehensive history of the company and its stoves. Based on the history  it would sound like your stove was made between 1903 and 1936 when the company became the Florence Wehrle Co. In 1939 it changed to the Newark Stove Company and was owned by Sears. Do take time to read this history, it is fascinating.
http://nerkahia.com/newarkstove/newark-stove-home.html


----------



## Jason D. (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the great information begreen!  I took some pictures after some minor tear-down.  Seems to be pretty complete, but there is some minor to moderate damage on the semi-circular cast pieces inside the belly. 
Let me know what you think, or if you seem something I may be overlooking.


----------



## begreen (Nov 5, 2014)

Your best bet for appraisal is going to be with one of the antique stove websites.


----------



## random.rodder (Jan 8, 2019)

I know this is an older thread, and I personally don't care for zombie threads on forums. However, this one might be worth it. I've got one of these same stoves, and use it daily during the winter. I don't burn wood, I use Canawick Canablocks in it, usually 4 to 6 at a time. This stove produces great heat. I thought it was pretty cool someone else still has one of these. I didn't realize they could be as old as the info above stated.













Damage



__ random.rodder
__ Nov 27, 2018



						Only real damage on this one
					
















Working



__ random.rodder
__ Nov 27, 2018



						It's a working heater
					
















Warm



__ random.rodder
__ Nov 27, 2018
__ 2



						Keeps kitchen and most of upstairs warm by itself


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2019)

random.rodder said:


> I know this is an older thread, and I personally don't care for zombie threads on forums. However, this one might be worth it. I've got one of these same stoves, and use it daily during the winter. I don't burn wood, I use Canawick Canablocks in it, usually 4 to 6 at a time. This stove produces great heat. I thought it was pretty cool someone else still has one of these. I didn't realize they could be as old as the info above stated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize what you have is a coal stove right?


----------



## random.rodder (Jan 8, 2019)

bholler said:


> You do realize what you have is a coal stove right?



No. I was told by the guy who sold the house it was a wood burning stove. I wasn't able to find any info on it, and link in the post above about the history is dead.

Not saying you're wrong - just I had no idea it was a coal burner.


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2019)

random.rodder said:


> No. I was told by the guy who sold the house it was a wood burning stove. I wasn't able to find any info on it, and link in the post above about the history is dead.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong - just I had no idea it was a coal burner.


Yes the shaker grate in the bottom is a dead giveaway.  Yes lots of people burn wood in coal stoves but they waste a ton of heat because they are designed for coal.


----------



## random.rodder (Jan 8, 2019)

I've been burning Canawick bricks in it - my split firewood isn't dry yet.

I've never owned a stove like this - what the benefit to burning coal in a stove like this?


----------



## bholler (Jan 8, 2019)

random.rodder said:


> I've been burning Canawick bricks in it - my split firewood isn't dry yet.
> 
> I've never owned a stove like this - what the benefit to burning coal in a stove like this?


The benefits are that the stove would be working as designed.  Coal works with air coming from the bottom up through the fire.  Wood burns way to fast and to hot that way.


----------



## random.rodder (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks boller. Tonight I'm running my first load of coal thru it!


----------



## ShawnLiNY (Jan 10, 2019)

random.rodder said:


> Thanks boller. Tonight I'm running my first load of coal thru it!


You’ll be very pleased with the heat and duration coal produces, coal is totally different from wood coal burns much better deep so fill right up to the top of fire brick , coal doesn’t like to be poked and messed with too often  keep under air to 1/4-1-2 open close over fire air completely . Join coalpail.com  . And welcome to the dark side


----------



## random.rodder (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks, Shawn. I joined over there this morning and posted my results and asked some questions. Had a little issue with keeping the coal going last night. Pretty sure it's air related.


----------



## bholler (Jan 10, 2019)

random.rodder said:


> Thanks, Shawn. I joined over there this morning and posted my results and asked some questions. Had a little issue with keeping the coal going last night. Pretty sure it's air related.


Do you have good working condition and detectors?  You should have had them for wood but really need them for coal.  A barometric damper is also a good idea.


----------



## ShawnLiNY (Jan 10, 2019)

bholler said:


> Do you have good working condition and detectors?  You should have had them for wood but really need them for coal.  A barometric damper is also a good idea.


Definitely heed this advice get at least 2 carbon monoxide detectors 1 in the stove room and another before bedrooms , these should  be mounted on  wall 5-6 ‘ off floor


----------



## random.rodder (Jan 10, 2019)

The heat for this arid old farmhouse is oil or wood - there CO and fire detectors everywhere in this house.


----------

